# LA Galaxy, where are you?



## Dos Equis (Feb 10, 2017)

So here in Greater Los Angeles, Beach has announced coaches, directors, tryout dates -- LA Premier has done  the same, and Legends and Pateadores, if you want to travel further, have all kept the world updated and moved things along.  ECNL teams awarded DA are obviously not as motivated or able to switch gears yet, but their timetable is understandable.

And from the LA Galaxy (Carson), unless I am missing something, crickets since they where awarded a girls DA spot in February and issued a press release.  Can someone direct me to the information they have provided?

Nothing on their website -- no coaches announced, no information forms, no tryout dates, no separate link.  Am I missing something?  Last I checked, they do not have any girls program to build upon.  Do they hand this over to LA Galaxy South Bay?  Was that the plan all along?


----------



## outside! (Feb 11, 2017)

Have you tried contacting them?


----------



## Lambchop (Feb 11, 2017)

Dos Equis said:


> So here in Greater Los Angeles, Beach has announced coaches, directors, tryout dates -- LA Premier has done  the same, and Legends and Pateadores, if you want to travel further, have all kept the world updated and moved things along.  ECNL teams awarded DA are obviously not as motivated or able to switch gears yet, but their timetable is understandable.
> 
> And from the LA Galaxy (Carson), unless I am missing something, crickets since they where awarded a girls DA spot in February and issued a press release.  Can someone direct me to the information they have provided?
> 
> Nothing on their website -- no coaches announced, no information forms, no tryout dates, no separate link.  Am I missing something?  Last I checked, they do not have any girls program to build upon.  Do they hand this over to LA Galaxy South Bay?  Was that the plan all along?


Clubs that are currently ECNL can not hold tryouts or do anything with DA until their season is over in May.  It has nothing to do with motivation.  Some great clubs will be holding tryouts in May.  Only clubs who have not been ECNL are holding tryouts.


----------



## Dos Equis (Feb 11, 2017)

I would actually be interested in knowing if they have provided contact information, or if anyone knows of the same.  In the absence of that, would you recommend contacting Chris Klein? The Boys Academy Director?  Sal Diaz at LAGSB? Perhaps the ticket office, since that is the only contact information provided on the bottom of the press release?  I am only being partially sarcastic, but mostly outlining the challenge in what you ask.

A lack of public information is surely not a strategy on their part to only attract those interested enough to make random calls to LA Galaxy and its affiliates and track down the relevant information.  They do not employ that strategy on the boys side, as they have an entire website with tryout information, interested player forms, and coach assignments.  

On the coach assignments, since the DA application required clubs submit detailed information regarding the directors and coaches who would be involved in the program, surely something was proposed before they were admitted by US Soccer, given the importance of coaching in the Academy.   

Or perhap the rumors are true, and they never submitted an application, but just called late and got in when they promised to fully fund something they have shown little interest in before.


----------



## Dos Equis (Feb 11, 2017)

Lambchop said:


> Clubs that are currently ECNL can not hold tryouts or do anything with DA until their season is over in May.  It has nothing to do with motivation.  Some great clubs will be holding tryouts in May.  Only clubs who have not been ECNL are holding tryouts.


That was my implication.  They are not as able due to the rules, and not as motivated either as they have a deeper pipeline of talented youngers teams  from which to build a competitive academy, in most cases.   I do not think they are restricted under the ECNL rules from holding tryouts in the youngest/non-ECNL age group.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that LA Galaxy is fully committed to the girls DA...highly unlikely that the president of the Galaxy would publicly commit and not make good on it.  My guess is lack of galaxy DA info is due to 1.) LAGSB not being the best in getting info out in advance...their tryout info was posted a few weeks before actual tryouts, 2.) LAGSB coaches being tied up with state cup, and 3.) LAGSB typically not being agressive in recruiting.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 11, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> I'm pretty sure that LA Galaxy is fully committed to the girls DA...highly unlikely that the president of the Galaxy would publicly commit and not make good on it.  My guess is lack of galaxy DA info is due to 1.) LAGSB not being the best in getting info out in advance...their tryout info was posted a few weeks before actual tryouts, 2.) LAGSB coaches being tied up with state cup, and 3.) LAGSB typically not being agressive in recruiting.


Is it LAGSB that's DA or LAG?


----------



## younothat (Feb 11, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> Is it LAGSB that's DA or LAG?


LA Galaxy Academy is separate from any of there alliance clubs in that program.   Some of the coaches from those alliance clubs will have some involvement TBA.   

After st/nt cups depending on age groups, May, and into the summer likely before teams are set,  DA registration in Aug w/ Sept start of league, no rush at this time.


----------



## Chicharito (Feb 14, 2017)

younothat said:


> LA Galaxy Academy is separate from any of there alliance clubs in that program.   Some of the coaches from those alliance clubs will have some involvement TBA.
> 
> After st/nt cups depending on age groups, May, and into the summer likely before teams are set,  DA registration in Aug w/ Sept start of league, no rush at this time.


That is a confident strategy when you consider that clubs with ECNL teams have their foundation set and those without are holding tryouts.  Should be an interesting kickoff to summer.


----------



## megnation (Feb 23, 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/c6v11ff3gn341wx/Screenshot 2017-02-23 10.02.49.png?dl=0 - saw this today. If true that LA Galaxy OC will also be part of this GA2 league. How is this any different than EGSL spring league? Are all affiliates going to have GA2 teams?


----------



## mahrez (Feb 23, 2017)

megnation said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/c6v11ff3gn341wx/Screenshot 2017-02-23 10.02.49.png?dl=0 - saw this today. If true that LA Galaxy OC will also be part of this GA2 league. How is this any different than EGSL spring league? Are all affiliates going to have GA2 teams?


That flyer info is not accurate, there is no ussda DA ii league and they should'nt be using the DA logo to promote that as such since they are not a DA member club.

There is a proposed US club soccer league that is trying to use the DA terminology  or methods but has not gone forward yet.  When or if you see actual annocments on the US club or ussda sites then it's real, until then just a marketing gimmick.


----------



## futboldad1 (Feb 23, 2017)

FWIW, and I know it's not news, but just wanted to repeat that the LAGSB G2005s play some great soccer.

I'm not at all sold on this whole DA thing working out long term, but if were , I'd make the drive.


----------



## Chicharito (Feb 23, 2017)

mahrez said:


> That flyer info is not accurate, there is no ussda DA ii league and they should'nt be using the DA logo to promote that as such since they are not a DA member club.  There is a proposed US club soccer league that is trying to use the DA terminology  or methods but has not gone forward yet.  When or if you see actual annocments on the US club or ussda sites then it's real, until then just a marketing gimmick.


If there is no US Soccer DA II affiliation why did the club wait this long to release the information?  Why limit the gimmick to an 02 and an 04 team?  Why combine 02/03 and 04/05? Why are both coach A level licensees?  Why have both coaches gone through USS training/meeting(s) to get to this point? 

It is my understanding that the teams will follow the same guidelines dictated for USS Academy teams so that the transition to the Academy is smoother. 

There is definitely marketing in all of it but I also believe the direction raises the bar.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 23, 2017)

mahrez said:


> That flyer info is not accurate, there is no ussda DA ii league and they should'nt be using the DA logo to promote that as such since they are not a DA member club.
> There is a proposed US club soccer league that is trying to use the DA terminology  or methods but has not gone forward yet.  When or if you see actual annocments on the US club or ussda sites then it's real, until then just a marketing gimmick.


If LA Galaxy OC specifically posts this information that there is something behind it.  There's plenty of info on the Girls Academy threads that talk about the DA II league...so sounds like LA Galaxy OC did secure a spot/team to compete in the DA II league.


----------



## Dos Equis (Feb 23, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> If LA Galaxy OC specifically posts this information that there is something behind it.  There's plenty of info on the Girls Academy threads that talk about the DA II league...so sounds like LA Galaxy OC did secure a spot/team to compete in the DA II league.


No mention of this league by U.S. Soccer, LA Galaxy SD, LA Premier, Legends, WCFC, Slammers, Beach, or any other actual Girls DA club, some who have a lot of information out there about their academies.  Perhaps SCDSL is changing its name and creating a new bracket?


----------



## 2kids&asoccerball (Feb 23, 2017)

Dos Equis said:


> No mention of this league by U.S. Soccer, LA Galaxy SD, LA Premier, Legends, WCFC, Slammers, Beach, or any other actual Girls DA club, some who have a lot of information out there about their academies.  Perhaps SCDSL is changing its name and creating a new bracket?


Actually, at the LA Premier Informational Meeting, they did inform the attendees of the DAII teams and league.  Girls who play on the DAII teams will benefit from some of the same training curriculum and benefits, but they don't train as many days and they can play HS soccer.  LA Premier said that when the DA team plays, the DAII team will also play the DAII of the opposing club.  BR posited that the DAII teams could very well end up being fairly competitive because not all girls will want to give up HS soccer.  Also, DAII players could be categorized as DP and play in up to 6 DA games a year.  The fee for DAII will be less than for DA, but uniforms and training gear are not included.


----------



## mahrez (Feb 23, 2017)

Dos Equis said:


> No mention of this league by U.S. Soccer, LA Galaxy SD, LA Premier, Legends, WCFC, Slammers, Beach, or any other actual Girls DA club, some who have a lot of information out there about their academies.  Perhaps SCDSL is changing its name and creating a new bracket?


One of those clubs had some silmar promotional info one their site but had to take it down just like the other club that jumped the gun.  Notice this is not on the OCGalx web site, or lapfc, and only a flyer.   Fine to work towards a certain standard but you cant call a hotdog a hamburger 2 just because you want a hamburger.


----------



## younothat (Feb 23, 2017)

Now this is bizarro twist,  a non DA member club is advertising the have DA ii teams tryouts?    Where are they suppose to go or DP to? Another club?

DP's are very specific,  intra-club only.  numbers are limited as are the windows/  times you can add them or convert them to FT.  They are not meant to be used in numbers ,  normally <= 3 on a team if at all. Roster max size (18 game day) so unless other players leave or get hurt there is not room for many add-on's. Categorizing whole other teams as DP's is non-sense.

I seriously doubt ussda is  going to let some other league use a like name and pick and choice which parts they want to adhere to or not.   Maybe that's why the  previous info about this hopeful league  has been scrubbed for those clubs websites.


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 23, 2017)

mahrez said:


> One of those clubs had some silmar promotional info one their site but had to take it down just like the other club that jumped the gun.  Notice this is not on the OCGalx web site, or lapfc, and only a flyer.   Fine to work towards a certain standard but you cant call a hotdog a hamburger 2 just because you want a hamburger.


Mahrez, correct me if I am wrong please.  I think you are informing posters that DA II is not affiliated with US Soccer Girls DA.....is that right? In other words it doesn't fall directly under the guidance of USSDA.

DA II is league to house the B/sister team players, similar to EGSL.


----------



## mahrez (Feb 24, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Mahrez, correct me if I am wrong please.  I think you are informing posters that DA II is not affiliated with US Soccer Girls DA.....is that right? In other words it doesn't fall directly under the guidance of USSDA.
> 
> DA II is league to house the B/sister team players, similar to EGSL.


Yes about the first part and the B team concept.

The ECNL/ EGSL relationship is much different than this proposed new league. EGSL was formed with approval of ECNL to include sister teams for SC spring league play with the original intent to increase the exposure of u14-17 girls to college scholarship offers.  This is all done through us club soccer and has worked well.

This new  proposed league is outside ussda and a us club soccer program that is is trying to retain players and compete with existing leagues, give option for players that don't play ECNL, DA, SCDSl, CSL.

Options are normally good and I like the reserve team concept but having separate leagues really doesn't help that since you can't share or club pass for example.

I hope they work out the kinks and offer up the real true details when there ready from the actual sanctioning bodies. That OC flyer was taken down yesterday just like that other alternative facts info that has been thrown around. I know it's tryout season but credibility should be important if they want to start off on the right foot.


----------



## SoccerLife75 (Feb 27, 2017)

What are we suppose to do if they're asking us to commit to existing 03 teams when they have not even scheduled Academy/ECNL tryouts? do we gable and wait or commit early?


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 27, 2017)

mahrez said:


> That OC flyer was taken down yesterday just like that other alternative facts info that has been thrown around. I know it's tryout season but credibility should be important if they want to start off on the right foot.


And looks like they put something up to replace it: http://lagalaxyoc.com/tryout/.  Interesting to note that it says "US Development Academy and DAII _*opportunities *_(USSDA)".  Not sure what that means...like, if you're really good we'll give you a recommendation letter to take with you to the Galaxy tryouts?


----------



## Dos Equis (Feb 27, 2017)

SoccerLife75 said:


> What are we suppose to do if they're asking us to commit to existing 03 teams when they have not even scheduled Academy/ECNL tryouts? do we gable and wait or commit early?


Most non-ECNL girls '03 DA tryouts are underway (Beach, LA Premier, Legends ... Pats is even holding DA tryouts for olders already).  For the ECNL clubs (or any team over the U12), I would recommend you contact the coach in question if you want to tryout, as they will likely build DA teams from ECNL pools later (adding some top players from affiliated clubs as well).  Make whatever conclusion you wish from the lack of tryout information from the MLS affiliate LA Galaxy girls DA program.  

There is a new trend for clubs to make general offers and require commitment without telling your child the team and coach they will be playing for.  If that is the case, unless the club has top to bottom great coaches and teams in your age group, I suggest you find another club.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 27, 2017)

Did anybody attend the 2003 - 2005 LAGSB tryouts today?  Since they were held at the Stub Hub fields, I guess that's an indication on where the LA Galaxy academy will be drawing their teams from?


----------



## Dos Equis (Feb 27, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Did anybody attend the 2003 - 2005 LAGSB tryouts today?  Since they were held at the Stub Hub fields, I guess that's an indication on where the LA Galaxy academy will be drawing their teams from?


Good thing they are keeping that strategy secret.  Would not want just anyone to show up. 

It may utimately become their fall back position.  But most would expect more from a professional organization that cares about the girls DA program.


----------



## younothat (Feb 28, 2017)

Don't expect open tryouts for GA.  Invites to tryout, trial or train going out to some of the younger in March, older's in April & May form what I heard this past weekend.

Affiliated coaching recommendations and scouting are being used to id potential players,  there may be some invitational id type events in the future.


----------



## RedNevilles (Mar 2, 2017)

I heard they were panicking there now and giving up control after they were unable to get their first choice directors and not getting any information out.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Mar 2, 2017)

LA Galaxy SB didn't get into Academy but their staff are going to coach the LA Galaxy Academy?


----------



## Dos Equis (Mar 11, 2017)

They put up a web page, telling us to check back soon.


----------

